# Post your Heavy Duty Construction, Big Rigs, Pic's Thread



## jcdeboever (Jul 1, 2017)

Cat 938K 

1.



 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 1, 2017)

Peterbuilt Drilling Rig

1.


 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice framing on that last one JC!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2017)

I hope this qualifies for the theme!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 22, 2017)

Revisited this one.



Paving09072017_928.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## waday (Oct 27, 2017)

Labor Day Weekend-55 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 28, 2017)

Don't know how long since this was used...


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 29, 2017)

Here are a few of mine:



Sea worker by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr




MRI adventure by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr




reme tank by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 21, 2017)

Crane in Ann Arbor used to build one of my wife's new properties. She has two going in at the same time, crazy stress, intense for her. The crane company is a good customer of mine and had no idea they won the bid on the job. Actually, there are 4 customers of mine working on this project. I love the gritty grain of the sky in the first one, film is so wonderful.

Crane. This one wasn't easy to get with a 50mm, trust me. I almost got ran over taking the pic.




Headache Ball. I couldn't move a 1/16 inch more to line up the whip line between the buildings, I was not happy. I was all contorted to pull that off. No where to go, man a 35mm would have done it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 8, 2018)

View attachment 154829
View attachment 154830
View attachment 154831
View attachment 154833
View attachment 154832


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 30, 2018)

Vintage wrecker detail. Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8, Acros 100

1. Braden winch assembly


 

2. Boom


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 31, 2018)

You might need oven gloves on to pick up these, pics from past life.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 11, 2018)

Digging up the local park.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 21, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Digging up the local park.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156264
> ...


 Are they an alternate to a Cat or John Deere ?


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 4, 2018)

Porterville Fire Truck by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




Porterville Fire Truck- detail by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 4, 2018)

BananaRepublic said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Digging up the local park.
> ...



Just seen your question,  I have know idea but they pulled down a lot of trees.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeff G (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeff G (Nov 6, 2018)

Very nice shot Zulu! Was this from your recent road trip?


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 6, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> View attachment 163822



OMG!! I want one.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 6, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 163822
> ...


  LOL! I hear they get terrible gas mileage.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 6, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Very nice shot Zulu! Was this from your recent road trip?


Thanks Jeff G! Yep I'll be sharing photos for a while from this trip


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 7, 2018)

Caterpillar lit with a Bic


----------



## tirediron (Nov 21, 2018)

A couple of quick shots of our club's 1905 Case 45 on the low boy, almost dressed for Christmas...


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Jeff G (Nov 22, 2018)

I can't even imagine how heavy those bolders are but I would love one in my front yard.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 22, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> I can't even imagine how heavy those bolders are but I would love one in my front yard.


I'd love to operate that Komatsu excavator, thats a sweet beast.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 22, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even imagine how heavy those bolders are but I would love one in my front yard.
> ...



This. Is serendipity. You two are a match made in heaven.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Nov 22, 2018)

Levers


----------



## BananaRepublic (Nov 28, 2018)

Fred von den Berg said:


> Levers
> 
> View attachment 166274



Not for the operator, unless he has mastered the crash change box.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Philmar (Sep 9, 2019)

massive Double Beam Rubber-Tired Gantry Cranes used in this Gardiner Expressway Rehabilitation Strategy. by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Philmar (Feb 19, 2020)

Setting up Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## tirediron (Mar 24, 2020)

Man... wonder how many bottles of Tire Shine, that took?   Nice image of a fairly rare beast!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 24, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Man... wonder how many bottles of Tire Shine, that took?   Nice image of a fairly rare beast!



It was raining all day. But the rubber was clean.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 24, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Man... wonder how many bottles of Tire Shine, that took?   Nice image of a fairly rare beast!
> ...


Of course it was...  I don't think our club has ever had a show where it didn't rain!


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## mjcmt (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 5, 2020)

You just reminded me: Oak Island starts this upcoming Tuesday


----------



## Philmar (Nov 5, 2020)

Work continues on the extension of the Ashbridges Bay breakwall, part of the Ashbridges Bay Outfall project by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Dec 25, 2020)

Extending the breakwall near Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo (Dec 30, 2020)

Do stationary objects like cranes count?  Hope so.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Philmar (Jan 12, 2021)

Mack Mack Mack Mack Mack by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Hardus Nameous (Nov 22, 2021)

The Left Coast Lifter at Cadell's on Staten Island.  This is the crane they used to build the new Tappan Zee bridge (and take down the old one).


----------



## snowbear (Feb 26, 2022)

cmw3_d750_IMG_E0235.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------

